# fisch mit rotem bauch?



## bootsangler-b

moin,
jungs lacht mich nicht aus... ich wurde gefragt (von einem norweger) welcher süßwasserfisch in norwegen im herbst einen rötlichen oder roten bauch bekommt.

ich weiß es nicht...


bernd


----------



## Magic_Moses

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

Das muss ein Rotkehlchen sein...... :q :q :q


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

Dieser Königslachs oder wie der heissen tut???!!!


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

noch etwas mehr...
soll ein fisch aus einem see sein. lachs scheidet da wohl aus.

bernd


----------



## havkat

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

Seesaibling.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

Oder noch wahrscheinlicher - der arktische Saibling (lat.: salvelinus alpinus linnaeus; norw.: arktisk røye; engl.: arctic charr). :m


----------



## Chris7

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

Oder... zwei Nummern kleiner: Der Dreistachlige Stichling. Der Bauch des Männchens verfärbt sich zur Laich- bzw. Brutzeit auch rot.


----------



## havkat

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

Nööö Chris!

Der Milchner vom Stiggel verfärbt sich im Frühjahr und auch nur hauptsächlich der Kehlbereich.

Die hab ich als Steppke studiert. Nestbau, Laichwache und so....
Gabs damals in unseren, noch nicht begradigten/gebaggerten, Vorflutgräben und Auen wie Ameisen.


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

erstmal danke..., selbst tippe ich auch auf rotkehlchen   
ich werd mir die tierchen bei unserem trip nach lesund an der trondheimsleia anfang september mal anschauen. unser freund thorleif hat auch zwei seen dort in der nähe. und das erzählt er gestern so nebenbei am telefon... und von diesen netten fischchen, deren namen er nicht kennt. er hat mit fischen sowieso nichts am hut. seltsam für einen norweger.


bernd


----------



## Jirko

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

hallo bernd #h

gugge mal:





quelle: fishbase.org

...vielleicht weiß thorleif was mit sjørøye anzufangen  #h


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

ja, jirko, ich werde ihn mal am 27. fragen. da schlagen wir in lesund auf...
auf das angeln in einem der seen bin ich jetzt schon ganz spitz. 
in meinen 10 jahren norwegen habe ich noch nie die angel in süßwasser geworfen. es könnte sein, dass es eine offenbarung wird...


bernd


----------



## Karstein

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

@ Jirko: erstklassiges Foto! #6

Was mir auffällt: dieser feine Saibling ist AUCH auf den GuFi-Droppen reingefallen! Anno 1993 hab ich an der Ribe Vesterau einen Fänger mit 13 pfündiger Meereforelle getroffen, der ebensolchen Köder benutzt hatte.

Muss mal ein paar von den special Droppen finden - hergestellt werden die ja wohl nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Böx

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*



> Dieser Königslachs oder wie der heissen tut???!!!



Klugsch...mode on: Garantiert nicht, denn der gehört zu den pazifischen Lachsarten und kommt in Norwegen nicht vor, da Norwegen am Atlantik liegt


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

Moin Bernd,
na was war eigentlich mit den Rotkehlchen?:q 
Sind nächstes Jahr wieder bei Thorleif, vielleicht geht da ja im Juni auch was.


----------



## salmohunter

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

Kann nur n Saibling sein


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

Yep, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Borsti

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*



			
				Böx schrieb:
			
		

> Klugsch...mode on: Garantiert nicht, denn der gehört zu den pazifischen Lachsarten und kommt in Norwegen nicht vor, da Norwegen am Atlantik liegt



Moin!
Hat nicht unbedingt was zu sagen. Hab in Kanada einige Chinook (Königslachs) in Atlantikzuflüssen gefangen. Die wurden in den 70er Jahren dort besetzt und haben sich prima entwickelt. Sind nicht so empfindlich wie Salmo Salar. In den Great Lakes gibt es auch Stämme der pazifischen Lachse, die ihr gesammtes Leben im Süßwasser verbringen. Natürlich wurden auch die besetzt.
Aber bei dem gefragten Fisch tippe ich auch eher auf Arktischen Saibling.
Borsti


----------



## havkat

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

Arktischer?

Da musste in Norg aber weit, sehr weit rauf. 

Seesaibling habe ich auch in Südnorwegen gefangen.


----------



## salmohunter

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

wird doch nicht ein verirrter  Rotbarsch gewesen sein


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: fisch mit rotem bauch?*

moin,
nenene, nicht rotkehlchen, kein rotbarsch und auch keine rotbauchunke...
des rätsels auflösung: im see sind saiblinge. nicht besonders groß (um 25 cm) aber sehr schmackhaft.

b.


----------

